# Boba Drinks (Tapioca Pearls)



## josh_swinehart (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone here like drinks with Boba in them.

Boba, Bubbles, Tapioca Pearls, etc.

Pearl Milk Tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I buy them occasionally, usually sticking to the "classic" milk tea.

My boss just brought me a big bag of them and I have been making myself milk tea boba but I wanted to try something different.

Anyone make them at home, do you have any recipes for drinks to have with my chewy little tapioca pearls.

Or am I all alone on this one?

Thanks to any responders.

-Josh hart


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

I've tried to like this stuff but so far............it's ick.

If anyone ever gives me any I'll send them to you!


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I've tried to like this stuff but so far............it's ick.
> 
> If anyone ever gives me any I'll send them to you!



Thanks 

-Josh hart


----------



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

I love it.  We call them Bubble Tea up here.  Montreal has tons of bubble tea shops.

They arent that great for you ( so much sugar) but once in a while I indulge  I enjoy passion fruit or pina colada.


----------



## Calya (May 6, 2008)

I love them. I make many many varieties of them. One of my favorites is to make strong green or black tea, and while it is still hot, melt in some jam instead of syrup. Strawberry jam, peach jam, blueberry works well too. I also add some sugar because I like it sweet. Let it cool. Add the pearls and some ice and that's it!


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 6, 2008)

Calya said:


> I love them. I make many many varieties of them. One of my favorites is to make strong green or black tea, and while it is still hot, melt in some jam instead of syrup. Strawberry jam, peach jam, blueberry works well too. I also add some sugar because I like it sweet. Let it cool. Add the pearls and some ice and that's it!



Sounds good, I will have to try that. 

-Josh hart


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 6, 2008)

they got really trendy in NYC a few years back.

I like them allright and the teahouses in chinatown and flushing are fun.

Haven seen so much of that stuff lately though


----------



## Shiva (May 9, 2008)

I had it once, wasn't a big fan of it


----------



## middie (May 9, 2008)

Never had it. Sounds good to me though.


----------



## hainguyen (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi! I'm from Ottawa, Canada and we call it Bubble Tea.  I actually love bubble tea and I make it often enough.   I do have a recipe for it on my website actually.  I can't actually link in text yet but click on the link in my signature and then navigate to "Drink Recipes" and you'll see it there.

I like to use pomegrenade green tea because it smells really good.  Basically if I'm looking to make just a bit, I just boil some water in a kettle and pour it in a cup with teabags.  If you're making a large batch for several people, I find it's just easier to boil the water in a large pot (about 1 cup of water per person).  Then I just drop teabags (1 per person) in the boiling water and let them sit for about 5 to 7 minutes.

I've also tried making the tapioca pearls 1 day ahead but they turned out icky the next day even if stored in the fridge.  It's just better to boil the tapioca pearls the day you want to have bubble tea.


----------



## Turkeyman (Jan 12, 2009)

We call it bubble tea here in MD too. The first time I tried it, I hated the stuff -- but I went out so many times with friends to get some that it eventually became one of my favorite drinks. I like the raspberry milk tea and strawberry milk tea flavors. 

I definitely want to begin learning how to make them myself. Excellent thread!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

It is called Bubble Tea here as well, and can be found mostly in Chinatown or the Authentic Mexican eateries. We prefer the ones in Chinatown, I like watermelon the wife likes mango.


----------

